# Nashville Competitions



## casi (Oct 8, 2018)

Please also post your preferred events.


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Jan 1, 2019)

If a comp was hosted in Nashville, I would prefer it to be at about like July or August. I would prefer a smaller comp with Square-1, 3x3, OH, 2x2, and 4x4, along with some others that I don't really care about.


----------



## casi (Jan 1, 2019)

Trying to stay away from that heat . Hypercube Labs could be a sponsor if someone needed one, but I can only make Sundays.


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Jan 1, 2019)

September or October would be fine. (OVERVIEW: Nov.-Apr. = Too much math, swimming, school, etc.May-June: Need some practice time before comp
July-Oct.=comp time.) 
P.S. PLZZZZZ add Square-1
Also, you could have Hypercube Labs at the comp.


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 20, 2019)

I would want 3x3, clock, pyraminx, oh, 4x4, 2x2, and maybe 3x3 blind


----------

